# Kanji translation on a trade seal santoku



## Dylancsexton (Jul 7, 2021)

Good evening knife forum team. I think the blacksmith is Kiku Ittetsu and I think the sharpener is Ino Shinpei. But ofcourse that's me with a kanji reader and some additional help from others from another knife group.

I would appreciate any help if at all possible .

Dylan Sexton


----------



## KenHash (Jul 8, 2021)

Kiku Ittetsu is not a person but a brand name used by Inochu Hamono Seisakusho 伊野忠刃物製作所 (Inochu Cutlery Manufacturing) in Sakai. Their knives can be marked Kiku Ittetsu 菊　一鉄　or just Ittetsu 一鉄　on their stainless knives. The Togishi (sharpener) could be Ino Hideki or Ino Shinpei.　The steel is Shiro ＃２．


----------



## Dylancsexton (Jul 8, 2021)

Amazing translation. Thank-you as always ken, I very much appreciate the confirmation. Cheers sir.

Dylan Sexton


----------

